
Windows 8 test drive: How Metro won me over - begrudger
http://www.zdnet.com/windows-8-test-drive-how-metro-won-me-over-7000000269/
======
jeffehobbs
Is this an article?

------
Toshio
I call BS on the article.

~~~
anebg
or the lack of

